# No and Pfui



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

OK so feeling a little down that I probably won't be able to participate or view any type of bite sports (IPO/Schutzhund) as it's been confirmed that there are no clubs or training classes in Western Australia. Although apparently a group is trying to reform a club here, but not sure if it will work or not. . . 

Well I've been looking at Schutzhund Australia Frequently Asked Questions and there I found the command "Pfui" which it says it means "shame on you" or "not acceptable at this particular time". What I want to know is how do you convey to your dog what means "no", as in "never do that", and what roughly translates as "pfui", as in "do not do that at this particular time"? How can you get your dog to distinguish between the two?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I don't distinguish. They are interchangeable in my house. Actually I don't use "no" much at all. I use "eh" and "Phui" and "knock it off" and "quit being a jerk" and "what is your malfunction". It's all in the tone of disapproval. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

In my house, NO means stop what you are doing immediately if not sooner. Pfui means I want you to stop but I'm too late to give you a correction or it's not serious enough of an offense to warrant getting a serious correction or you are not close enough for me to give you a correction:smirk:

Caught digging in the yard equals NO!!! Usually yelling at the top of my voice
Caught walking away after digging in the yard equals Pfui

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Same concept different words.. I use "No" or "Nein" as a more indirect stop being annoying.. like when he's throwing his ball in my lap over and over. "Enough!!" is the end all be all, much louder and more firm.. means whatever you are doing, stop and do not ever do that again. 

I taught the "no" or "nein" with just every day things and it didn't disrupt what we were doing.. so like with the ball, he's throw it in my lap, I would say "no" and put the ball down.. if he did it again, I'd repeat. He eventually understood and know "no" means no and he wasn't in trouble, just needed to knock it off. 

Training "enough" came with him just being a butt head as a puppy and I would get real firm and it usually meant a time out, "enough" is almost always followed by a "lay down" or "platz" becuase it means he's doing something he shouldn't be doing and needs to be taken away from that situation. I don't even really have to tell him to lay down anymore, if I say "enough" which isn't too often anymore, he will always go straight to bed regardless.

It came with repitition, you can't really set up scenarios, you just kind of have to wait for the times to happen and over time they will understand the difference in tone and action.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

OK, so repetition is the way to go.  With my late dog when I would seriously mean "no", meaning "stop what you're doing", he would come right next to me. It was weird, especially when sometimes I would say "no" when he was following us somewhere where we didn't want him to go. I always thought dogs usually would run off and kind of sulk, or off to their bed/kennel, rather than stick like glue to their owners. What does that mean?

But yeah, using German commands, or a different language for that matter, sounds like fun. With Astro I used English but he still didn't listen to others giving him the same commands, only me. He might listen to others if they kept repeating but more often than not he didn't.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My german trainer uses german with my dog and my dog gets the meaning pretty quick. It may be the tone of voice. I use english...


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

wyoung2153 said:


> Same concept different words.. I use "No" or "Nein" as a more indirect stop being annoying.. like when he's throwing his ball in my lap over and over. "Enough!!" is the end all be all, much louder and more firm.. means whatever you are doing, stop and do not ever do that again.
> 
> I taught the "no" or "nein" with just every day things and it didn't disrupt what we were doing.. so like with the ball, he's throw it in my lap, I would say "no" and put the ball down.. if he did it again, I'd repeat. He eventually understood and know "no" means no and he wasn't in trouble, just needed to knock it off.
> 
> ...


I use enough also. It is given louder and more stern. They will stop immediately!


----------



## deacon (Sep 5, 2011)

When I say no to my PSD it is something I don't want him to do again. Phooey means not right now.

If I am running a track on a perp and he stops to examine some bushes where possibly another dog marked I say "phooey" which simply means not now, later after the track is complete.

If while on a track he veers off to chase another animal, I hollar "no" as I never want him to do that and it is said with a demanding tone.


----------

